# inencontrable



## ORSINI

¿A alguien se le ocurre un sinónimo de esta palabra que tan mal suena en español?
No quiero recurrir a la perífrasis y decir algo así como que no se puede encontrar.

Gracias


----------



## flljob

*inhallable**.*


*1. *adj. Imposible o difícil de hallar.


----------



## oa2169

¿Recóndito/a?

*recóndito**, ta**.*
(Del lat. _recondĭtus_, part. pas. de _recondĕre_, ocultar, esconder).

*1. *adj. Muy escondido, reservado y oculto.


----------



## ORSINI

"Imposibles de encontrar", tal vez...

Recóndito en este caso significaría otra cosa: no están ocultos, simplemente no los hay y, por tanto, no pueden encontrarse.

Gracias.


----------



## Peón

Un voto por "inhallable".


----------



## Lurrezko

También* ilocalizable*, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## ORSINI

Se trata de libros publicados en Francia u otros países y que no "se encuentran" en España porque no han sido importados. Así pues, creo que ilocalizable tampoco nos sirve, pero acaso sí... Si no se localizan no implica necesariamente que no se encuentren, ¿no?
En cuanto a "inhallable", no creo haberlo escuchado nunca. Suena peor aun que inencontrable.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## RIU

Me suena _inédito en España_, pero no te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## ORSINI

*Inédito, ta *



adj. y m. Escrito y no publicado:
obras inéditas.
 [Escritor] que aún no ha publicado nada.
 Desconocido, nuevo:
comportamiento inédito.
A mi entender es algo muy diferente.


----------



## Peón

Aunque no te guste, me parece que "*inhallable*" es la palabra más adecuada para la situación que explicás. Fijate en san Goggle y verás que "libros inhallables" es una expresión bastante usada (por lo menos por estos lares).

Saludos


----------



## ORSINI

A diferencia de "inencontrables", que sí que se escucha aunque no figure en el diccionario (al menos yo no la he encontrado), en España no es nada habitual escuchar "inhallable". Es más, suena muy mal. En cuanto a Google, el hecho de que lo recoja por escrito en numerosas entradas no justifica su buen uso. En cualquier caso, no figura tampoco en el diccionario y yo me fío más de este.


----------



## Vampiro

Para el caso de los libros, yo diría "inubicables".
Saludos.
_


----------



## ErOtto

ORSINI said:


> En cuanto a "inhallable", no creo haberlo escuchado nunca. Suena peor aun que inencontrable.


 
Y todas las demás te sonarán igual de mal. 

Pienso que el problema radica en que no es que no se puedan encontrar, lo que no se puede hacer es adquirir esos libros. Si preguntas al librero por ellos y consulta la base de datos de publicaciones, te dirá que no lo tiene porque no se traen/distribuyen a/en España... pero encontrarlo, lo encuentra. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## ORSINI

Muchas gracias ppor vuestras aportaciones. Me gustaría cerrar este hilo (no sé cómo se hace). No creo que pueda añadirse mucho más de interés.
Lo siento señor Vampiro, pero "inubicable" tampoco nos sirve.  
Hay un hilo anterior sobre esto, donde también se indica que "inhallable" sí figura en el RAE.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=386421


----------



## jazyk

¿No disponibles?


----------



## ORSINI

Vale, ErOtto.

Pero si son extranjeros no suelen figurar en las bases españolas y si figuran de poco sirve porque no se pueden adquirir en España.

Me quedo pues con "imposibles de adquirir" porque esa es la idea que transmite "inencontrables" en este contexto.


----------



## ORSINI

También podría valer "no disponibles" como sugiere Jayzk.


----------



## ErOtto

ORSINI said:


> Me quedo pues con "imposibles de adquirir" porque esa es la idea que transmite "inencontrables" en este contexto.


 
 

Saludos
Er


----------



## alezxguty

Indetectable


----------



## swift

🤓Crestomatía ejemplar📚 compilada gracias a Google Books Ngram Viewer:


> En el cenicero humeaba embriagador el Lanceros cubano, _inubicable_ en tiendas de Estados Unidos por el embargo comercial, aunque hacen nata en la Canal Street del Barrio Chino, de Nueva York, entre relojes y perfumes falsos. | Ampuero, Roberto. El último tango de Salvador Allende.


En el _DLE_: inubicable | Diccionario de la lengua española. «1. adj. Am. Mer., Méx. y Nic. Que no se puede encontrar.»


> Casi _ilocalizable_ entre el enjambre de letreros, se oculta en una de las pocas callejuelas que aún le recuerdan a la ciudad de posguerra que le tocó caminar, antes de los ensanchamientos masivos. | Neuman, Andrés. Fractura.


En el _DLE_: ilocalizable | Diccionario de la lengua española. «1. adj. Que no se puede localizar (‖ averiguar el lugar en que se halla).»


> Cuando visitó la India, en 1909, envió antes de abandonar Europa las direcciones de los hoteles donde se le podría localizar porque, terminaba el mensaje, desde noviembre hasta mayo estaría «policialmente _inencontrable_». | Marchamalo, Jesús. Stefan Zweig, la tinta violeta.


En el _DLE_: inencontrable | Diccionario de la lengua española. «1. adj. Que no se puede encontrar (‖ dar con lo que se busca). Una edición inencontrable.»


> Sé de buenos estudios toponímicos acerca de Puebla , Veracruz , Michoacán , Morelos , Guerrero , Chiapas , Sonora y otras entidades ; pero de nuestra tierra sólo tengo noticia del _inhallable_ Diccionario etimológico del estado de Hidalgo, del profesor Teodomiro Manzano (tan inhallable que no he podido consultarlo). | Rivas Paniagua, Enrique. Lo que el viento nos dejó: hojas del turruño hidalguense.


En el _DLE_: inhallable | Diccionario de la lengua española. «1. adj. Imposible o difícil de hallar.»


> Con este propósito de complementar el concepto de lo _incunable_, se aborda ahora una gran variedad de factores y elementos que suelen estar presentes en los libros incunables y que no se reducen a la fecha de impresión de las obras. | Restrepo Zapata, Jaime. La invención de la imprenta y los libros incunables.


En el _DLE_: incunable | Diccionario de la lengua española. «1. adj. Dicho de una edición: Hecha entre la invención de la imprenta y los comienzos del siglo XVI. U. t. c. s. m.»


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Crestomatía ejemplar📚 compilada gracias a Google Books Ngram Viewer:


A buenas horas.


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> A buenas horas.


Deja, nen, que diez años no son na’.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> 🤓Crestomatía ejemplar📚


_-Habla cristiano, perro gato..._ (que no sos polaco).

*crestomatía* (del gr. _chrēstomátheia,_ tratado de cosas útiles) 
*f.* Colección de trozos literarios selectos, hecha para la enseñanza. (sinónimo) Antología.


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> que no sos polaco


¡Fréjcome! 🙀😝

Gracias por la aclaración, Calamburcita. Y que no escaseen las gracejadas en el día de los inocentes.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> la aclaración,


Por si acaso, y antes de que alguien se ofenda, estaba parafraseando a Lope. Clic.


----------



## Ballenero

ORSINI said:


> Se trata de libros publicados en Francia u otros países y que no "se encuentran" en España porque no han sido importados.


Hoy en día gracias a internet, es posible encontrar casi cualquier cosa.
Entonces, la cuestión no es que no se puedan encontrar, hallar, localizar o ubicar.
Si nunca fueron traducidos y publicados, simplemente no existen, por lo tanto, yo diría que son libros inexistentes.

¿Algo inexistente es inencontrable? Eso parece.
Pero algo inencontrable no es necesariamente inexistente.
El avión de Amelia Earhart desapareció en medio del océano Pacífico; de momento es inencontrable pero no inexistente, estará hundido a miles de metros de profundidad.

¿Y el Yeti? ¿La Atlántida? ¿Los extraterrestres?
¿Son inencontrables? ¿O son inexistentes?
No estoy seguro, hay un antiguo proverbio vasco que dice: “todo lo que tiene nombre, existe”.

Pero “libro publicado en otros países pero no traducido ni publicado en español” yo no lo considero un nombre, por lo tanto no existe; no es inencontrable aunque sí lo es pero lo que pesa más es que es inexistente.


----------



## swift

Ballenero said:


> Pero “libro publicado en otros países pero no traducido ni publicado en español” yo no lo considero un nombre, por lo tanto no existe


¿No sería un libro inédito en castellano? 🤔


----------



## Mister Draken

Estoy de acuerdo con @swift. Inédito en castellano. Por el contrario, si el libro está agotado y uno lo quiere comprar para tenerlo en la biblioteca personal, usaría "inhallable" o directamente agotado. También existe "descatalogado". Es cierto, que en la actualidad muchos libros se encuentran digitalizados y pueden ser consultados en internet, pero lejos de ser todos. Hace muy poco quise consultar la versión castellana de _La comunidad secreta_ de Robert Kirk (Madrid, Siruela, 1993), me interesaba esa traducción y no otra. No pude encontrarlo en internet y en el sitio de compras más importantes de Argentina tampoco lo vendían. Libro descatalogado por Siruela hasta donde sé, inhallable en la red y en las librerías. Por pura serendipia lo encontré en una feria de libros antiguos y raros organizada en el Museo de Arte Moderno de Buenos Aires.


----------



## Ballenero

swift said:


> ¿No sería un libro inédito en castellano? 🤔


 



Mister Draken said:


> Hace muy poco quise consultar la versión castellana de _La comunidad secreta_ de Robert Kirk (Madrid, Siruela, 1993), me interesaba esa traducción y no otra. No pude encontrarlo en internet y en el sitio de compras más importantes de Argentina tampoco lo vendían. Libro descatalogado por Siruela hasta donde sé, inhallable en la red y en las librerías. Por pura serendipia lo encontré en una feria de libros antiguos y raros organizada en el Museo de Arte Moderno de Buenos Aires.


Para otra vez, puedes consultar aquí Iberlibro.com

Ahora mismo hay once ejemplares disponibles.


----------



## swift

Ballenero said:


> Ahora mismo hay once ejemplares disponibles.


¡Qué belleza! ¿Cómo te quedó el ojo, @Lurrezko? 😜


----------



## Mister Draken

Ballenero said:


> Para otra vez, puedes consultar aquí Iberlibro.com
> 
> Ahora mismo hay once ejemplares disponibles.


Sin dudas, el único problema es el altísimo costo de envío a Argentina (suponiendo que la demora sea razonable).


----------



## Xiscomx

ORSINI said:


> Se trata de libros publicados en Francia u otros países y que no "se encuentran" en España porque no han sido importados.


En este caso, en casa decimos que de momento estos libros franceses son incomerciables en España debido a que no han sido importados todavía.


----------

